# Jaws



## Brian G Turner (Sep 1, 2004)

First film remains a classic of cinema.

 Surely I'm not the only one put out from swimming in the sea after this?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 2, 2004)

I saw this one while on holiday at a caravan park in the mountains. And wouldn't go into the pool for a week afterwards!
I grew up in a coastal town, surrounded by shark nets. We had our very own Shark Centre where you could go and learn about these desiens of the deep. There was a pretty bad shark problem and on anyday you could see the spoils of their hunts. 
My answer to that fear was to study the creatures. And I actually ended up feeling very sorry for them.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep, a classic film.  But............................................................


> And I actually ended up feeling very sorry for them.



I agree. They have their place in the world, and people should try to realise that they are not evil.....they just are.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 2, 2004)

My father apparently used to do evening lectures at the local college on sharks - and sjark attacks. So I got to read plenty on the issue of sharks and sharks attacks. 

 Absolutely nothing against sharks - beautiful creatures - sharks themselves do not scare me.

 But you'll not get me swimming in the ocean. Oh nope. (cello noise: Dah-dah-dah-dah-dah...)


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 3, 2004)

Many years ago I used to breed fish and had a special tank for my Puffers(didn't breed them - just kept them lovingly). I used to feed them live snails and decided one day to put my finger in the tank and wiggle it about a bit. Nearly lost the top of my finger   

Back to Sharks - one of the best places to see the Basking Shark is off the west coast of Scotland. Never seen them myself but...one of these days


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2004)

The film was very convincing from the start - and the constant sense of "unseen horror" was brilliant. From the opening sequence to the swimmer being mysteriously grabbed, to Chief Brody leaning on the sinking Orca, and the shark could attack from anywhere - brillant stuff.

Also great human elements, too - Brody worrying about his kisd - to the carefree singing on the Orca itself - the way Roy Schieder, Robert Shaw, and Richard Dreyfus all came together then was rich with personality.

I read Peter Benchley's novel one time long after - a few noticeable differences, not least that in the novel, the character "Hooper" has an affair with Brody's wife. Also - Hooper was killed by the shark later on during events with the Orca.

Great sense of suspense through the actual film, though - and the sense of foreboding was brilliantly accomplished in the music. Truly inspired opening bars.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2004)

Yep, that music'll get me any time. (jumps and looks around sheepishly.)


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 7, 2004)

My girlfriend is actually too scared to watch it again. I hate swimming in the open ocean anyway...the thought of some hungry leviathan gliding below me is just too freaky.

Besides which, we get massive great whites off of our shores.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2004)

Cape Town huh? Durban can be just as bad, but I must admit that most of my growing up time was spent sunbathing on the beach rather than swimming.


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, it's been bad. Last year a student killed, this year another guy lost his leg.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2004)

I know it sounds callous, but when you consider the number of bathers, and the number of sharks, they really don't do very much damage. One or two a year is not bad, really. Big dogs do worse than that! The shark nets really do their job. So does the Sharks board.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 7, 2004)

More hazardous than sharks:
Smoking, Fast Food, Pollution, NRA...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2004)

there is only one of those I can actually avoid...


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh hey, I love sharks and I got nothing against sea creatures fighting back while their oceans are plundered...in fact I heard more people are killed by falling coconuts than shark attacks.

But...back on topic, Jaws was great..sequels were not.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2004)

Jaws 2 was fairly enjoyable - but it's impossible to take anything after seriously in the slightest.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 7, 2004)

I saw Jaws 3D a few years back. It was unbelievably bad.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm sure I saw Jaws 3-d as a kid, and kept asking why Roy Schieder wasn't in it.


----------



## lamnidaekol (Sep 19, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I saw Jaws 3D a few years back. It was unbelievably bad.


 Dont think that quite covers it.The last two movies were degrading to the greatness of the first film.The second one was ok, but not a patch on the original.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi lamnidaekol, and welcome to the chronicles-network.


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 20, 2004)

The first two movies were great, but the book not quite so good. It's all in the writing and it felt to wooden. Actually, when it comes to Benchley Beast is much better, or that one with the Nazi aqua-man experiment. Very bizzare but cool, and giant squid rule. But he definitely found a formula and stuck to it.


----------



## lamnidaekol (Sep 20, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Hi lamnidaekol, and welcome to the chronicles-network.


Cheers I,Brian. Been looking for an s-f forum for donkeys, looks like i might have found a good un.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 20, 2004)

Hee-haw hee-haw

translation : Hi enjoy your time in the forums lamnidaekol.


----------

